# restarting a local RADIO STATION !!



## BigAl RIP

Yep , I am going to go for it if the guy that owns the stuff will let me . He went tits up and it is just setting at his house . Its a local station , under 5 watts .

I can see having a lot of fun with this since we don't get any radio stations unless they are huge and out of the big cities .

Looking for ideas but I plan on 

4-8 hours a day 
Guest speakers and disc jockeys
Country / oldies/blue grass/rock format
A sit com ( Made up by me) daily series. Sort of a cross between Hollywood Housewives and Ma & Pa Kettle put together
Talking book hour
A "Ask Big Al" advice colunm on dating ,love and marriage and other useless crap 
Local weather report for different areas of our town (1/4 square mile of area ) 
Fake helicopter "Local Traffic report" Each morning with sound effects 
A Dr. Rum story Moment
The Dog Day report on missing or found/loss critters ( wild or otherwise
Weekly Road Kill cooking class


Other ideas ???


----------



## muleman RIP

You could have a 5 minute farm report in the mornings for corn and other crop prices. Futures,beef and hog prices. Do these folks want a local station?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You could have a 5 minute farm report in the mornings for corn and other crop prices. Futures,beef and hog prices. Do these folks want a local station?


 
Hell yes they do ! The nearest town already does the farm report each day .

This radio station would be more like the local morning coffee shop crowd talk that goes on around here . A lot of Bull Shit with music added .


----------



## muleman RIP

You could do a speak up session with locals getting a few minutes to air their beefs with things that upset them. Like poachers,trespassers etc. Give them a chance to get it off their chest so to speak. How about some local gals doing favorite recipes?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You could do a speak up session with locals getting a few minutes to air their beefs with things that upset them. Like poachers,trespassers etc. Give them a chance to get it off their chest so to speak. *How about some local gals doing favorite recipes*?


 
* Local Gals Hell* ! How about some local guys doing a camp fire cooking class on Dutch Oven Brownies !!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

The rest of the time you can have canned music like the radio stations here and they have an audience potential of over 100K.


----------



## EastTexFrank

"Al's Country Store" where listeners call in or submit cards with stuff that they want to "Buy, sell or trade".


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> "Al's Country Store" where listeners call in or submit cards with stuff that they want to "Buy, sell or trade".


 Great Ideal !!!! I'll do a call in hour!


----------



## squerly

Will you sell advertising space or is this just for fun?


----------



## BigAl RIP

squerly said:


> Will you sell advertising space or is this just for fun?


 
 Never really thought of that ????? Would that put more FCC restrictions on the station ?


----------



## squerly

BigAl said:


> Never really thought of that ????? Would that put more FCC restrictions on the station ?


Guess that depends on what you're advertising.


----------



## Doc

Interesting.  Sounds like you'd have a ball with this.   

If you can get on the app they call "I heart Radio" we could all listen to you via the internet on our smart phones or computers.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ya cain't git enough shit stirred up har huh?  Gotta go big

Kudos BigAl.


----------



## bczoom

How about "The Poobah Drama Hour"?

You can talk about your health, rentals, laundry mat...


----------



## grizzer

Local station here has a 1 hr weekly call in auction of business items (business in turn gets retail value of item in trade - air advertising) A mix of wheel alignments new lawnmower, car wash, eggs, milk, beef, restaurant coupons $10-20, used tractor, Hair, usually has a gun of sorts from the gun shop. Auction starts at half price ends in an hour. Winners pay the radio station, picks up item at the retailer.   

BigAl's name is gonna be up in lights with Rush & Glenn Beck!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Al souunds like you are on your way to being the next Boss Hogg. would be fun don't forget LesNessmans Eye Witness Weather report, that's where he looks out the window and reports the weather he witnesses.i can see it now another wkrp ,too bad you couldn't get some right wing talk shows, i miss the G Gorden Liddy show. you could play both kinds of music country and western.


----------



## mla2ofus

dds said:


> Al souunds like you are on your way to being the next Boss Hogg.
> 
> Exactly what I was thinkin'!! Next thing ya know, he'll be Mayor Al!! Good luck, Al!! Get your watts up and maybe us folks in SE Idaho can listen in.
> Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

dds said:


> Al souunds like you are on your way to being the next Boss Hogg. would be fun don't forget LesNessmans Eye Witness Weather report, that's where he looks out the window and reports the weather he witnesses.i can see it now another wkrp ,too bad you couldn't get some right wing talk shows, i miss the G Gorden Liddy show. you could play both kinds of music country and western.



Al, you should be able to afford Les's helicopter fot the traffic reports.


----------



## FrancSevin

If you are looking for talent, I hear Keith Oberman is looking for work!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

mla2ofus said:


> dds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al souunds like you are on your way to being the next Boss Hogg.
> 
> Exactly what I was thinkin'!! Next thing ya know, he'll be Mayor Al!! Good luck, Al!! Get your watts up and maybe us folks in SE Idaho can listen in.
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> i cn see it now his first piece of legislation, ban snow tracks thiokols from operating in his jurisdiction. that way he still have the tucker and bombi guys to pull the krusties home.
Click to expand...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,,, What the hell ! I will go crazy sittin inside waiting on the weather to turn good so I can be outside .I might as well have a hobby . Besides this old world has gotten way to serious and it needs to laugh every now and then . Maybe I could make a few folks laugh at my  back asswards life . 
 I would love to get my hands on some of those old radio western series shows they used to do and maybe a Buck Rogers too .!

  So have I lost it big time and wasting my time or what ??


----------



## FrancSevin

Oh there is no doubt you have lost IT pal. But don't bother looking for IT. Aprtment construction, a laundry, a radio station........You seem to be having too good a time and frankly wouldn't know what to do with IT if you found IT.

Halucination or whimsey,,,,I say go ahead and enjoy


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Hey Al the radio program i used to like to listen to when we went camping up at glenallen alaska was Big John and Sparky. back then rv's didn't come with tv's and microwaves.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

are you going to have Bigfoot or krusty sighting alerts?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I talked with the owner yesterday and told him my plan .* Looks like I wil not be "ON THE AIR" *. He told me he has not had it running in more than 8 years and did not sound interested in getting it going again or selling it . 

   I then went to the FCC website on starting my own radio staion . Holy Shit ! Its not worth it . To many hoops to jump through unless I want to only broadcast 200 feet or less from the station .


 This is a national disaster . I have a lot to say on radio . I could have been the next  Paul Harvey and Ann Landers  rolled into one . 

  So sadly this is my last broadcast on this subject . 
Good Night from *"KFAB"  AM /radio* <-( My super cool name for my staion)

As National Anthem plays softly in the back ground , he wipes tears from his eyes , signs off and powers down .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> I talked with the owner yesterday and told him my plan .* Looks like I wil not be "ON THE AIR" *. He told me he has not had it running in more than 8 years and did not sound interested in getting it going again or selling it .
> 
> I then went to the FCC website on starting my own radio staion . Holy Shit ! Its not worth it . To many hoops to jump through unless I want to only broadcast 200 feet or less from the station .
> 
> 
> This is a national disaster . I have a lot to say on radio . I could have been the next Paul Harvey and Ann Landers rolled into one .
> 
> So sadly this is my last broadcast on this subject .
> Good Night from *"KFAB" AM /radio* <-( My super cool name for my staion)
> Al i think krusty radio KSTY would be more fitting.
> As National Anthem plays softly in the back ground , he wipes tears from his eyes , signs off and powers down .


  Al i think krusty radio ,KSTY would be more fitting.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

That is sad, government has again intervened into the dreams of a youngster.


----------



## Doc

Al, YouTube is your own very private radio / TV station.  Broadcast when the mood hits you, I suppose you could even give a call in number line and record calls so you can replay the good ones.   You could be a real internet personality.


----------



## squerly

Well that's a shame Al, I was looking forward to your show.


----------



## grizzer

Well Al you wouldn't have stayed on the air anyways due to FCC censorship

But you could twitter & show yer butt like Bieber; 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ure-bare-bum-deletes--liked-86-000-times.html


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Al maybe you should just do a streaming internet show ,heck maybe you would get picked up by one of the big broadcasters ,and you could be like rush ,we could call you the other big guy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yea , I am really bummed out about this . I thought it would really be a lot of fun for the local town . Oh well , ,,,, Maybe i'll just do a porn movie ......


   nah , I'll just putt around in my shop .

 Seriously , I do not know about any other way to do this as some of you guys have mentioned but I am willing to learn . All i want is to have a little local radio that we can listen to , hear in town .


----------



## road squawker

BigAl said:


> ...Good Night from *"KFAB" AM /radio* <-( My super cool name for my staion)....



perhaps it's just a well
the KFAB callsign has already been issued by the FCC http://ri.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEVxX86RhTh2QAQdJXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzazBuaDVmBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1FCQUNLMV8x/RV=2/RE=1394170493/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kfab.com%2f/RK=0/RS=fO_IsXXPEkBEoAIjSETETFSEfP4-


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes but he could be KRSTI krusty radio


----------



## EastTexFrank

Snowtrac Nome said:


> yes but he could be KRSTI krusty radio



Although my wife's uncle used to own and operate KMOO in Mineola before a friend eneded up owning it, I don't know all that much about this stuff.  I thought that your call letters were assigned by the FCC and were limited to four.  Don't quote me on that.  As I said, I don't know squat about all that stuff.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes I know but now that Allen's Kristi is running I figured it was a last chance to give him a bad tie over it. it appears he has had plenty of rum or he just isn't going to let the snot trackers get him all worked up.


----------



## JEV

FrancSevin said:


> If you are looking for talent, I hear Keith Oberman is looking for work!


I hear Piers Morgan is looking for work. You might need to put a bit in his mouth.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I talked with the guy who had the radio station and he flat refuses to even consider trying to let anyone even get it going again . This is the same guy who has a large building in town that he has let fall into total despair and refuses to clean it up . Its abandoned ,Has a ton of back taxes on it , trashed and rat invested . I offered to buy it just to tear this "Towns eyesore" down and he blew me off .  But that is the mentality of some people .


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/low-power-fm-broadcast-radio-stations-lpfm

Here ya go Al easy peasy for under 500$ or less you could have your own station.


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.prometheusradio.org/Apply_LPFM_License

Nothing in elk city 
Get er done Al.


----------



## danocheese

Helped a neighbor build a small legal FM broadcast station. The range was about 900 feet. At the time I was able to pick it up from a mountain site and placed it on the local cable system I managed. Worked well Less than $200.  I will look for the kit.


----------



## danocheese

http://www.amazon.com/0-5-Fail-Safe...tter+kit&pebp=1421464408290&peasin=B003FO4UHW


----------



## tiredretired

Might not be quite so legal.  After reading the reviews on Amazon, it seems to be a great unit but the FCC might not have the same enthusiasm.  All those gummint 3 initial agencies lack a sense of humor.


----------

